# Spring peepers



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Heard the first peeps this evening. Man I love to hear that sound every year.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

That is a great sound. I heard my first ones last Friday. Music to my ears.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Same here. Heard the peepers last night and then this morning the wood frogs were also active. Heard a wood duck in the swamp too. Time to crack the window a little at night.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Music to sleep by.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I did some more listening last night and heard wood frogs as well. It's like somebody flipped the switch on over here.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Saw my first two sandhill cranes earlier this week. The first fly-by of the year can be a bit startling!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I've been hearing them the past couple nights too. Great sound to fall asleep by. 

Last Thursday while out kayaking the flint river I also heard a male blue bird.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Heard them tonight at an afterwork stop on my way home.

Croaking frogs and my taste switching to Pale Ale. Spring is here for sure!


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

well too have heard the peepers and also have seen a few painter turtles. crawlers are up and soon the morels will be a popping.


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

We have had Bluebirds checking out the net boxes last couple of days.

We are in the flight path of the Sandhill cranes going to the nesting area in Walkerville about 3 or 4 miles North of us (as the Crane flies). They have been coming over in large formations for about a week or so. Some of the formations are up so high you can hardly see them but they sound like they are about tree top high.

Saw my first Loon of the year yesterday also.


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a 1 acre pond about 25 yrds from my house, we slept with the windows open friday night. The geese were gees-ing the peeps were peeping. just great music to sleep by.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

went fishing last night and heard the peepers all around the pond
cant wait to go up north buy the swamps


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

I heard a loon on the lake across the road from our property in Hillsdale county this past Sunday.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Ahh yessssss, I was cutting up some trees the other day and the peepers were a peeping and the garter snakes were out hunting. Spring is here at last!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Sounds like you guys are alot more "spring" than us up here, but the tell-tale signs are showing every day. 

On Saturday I saw a guy icefishing (with shanty) out in the middle of Lake Margrethe, but during the weekend I also saw robins, sandhill cranes, and my son chased a frog down by our creek. I even heard a phoebe (which blows me away...there are no bugs for it to catch yet). The gobblers have been waking me up every morning for a month now, so thats nothing new...but is another sure sign of spring. An awesome time of year!


Cant wait for the morels...the sign of spring which tastes great, too!

-Northcountry


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Heard the peepers as well and I've seen TONS of waterfowl, if only I saw that many in the fall.....


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

I know I`m opening the door for a variety of comments.
But what exacly are peepers, and what do they grow up to be.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I've never actually seen one "peeping" but since the sound almost always comes from a marsh or woods, I've always assumed theyre a small frog...like a tree frog.

-Northcountry


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Check this out for peepers. http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/narcam/idguide/speeper.htm


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bookmaker _
> *I know I`m opening the door for a variety of comments.
> But what exacly are peepers, and what do they grow up to be. *


thanks for asking that question, I had no idea what a peeper was  I was going to ask myself.


----------

